# Desperately seeking help: old Datsun 1959



## dolphinman (Nov 22, 2008)

I recently bought a 1959 Datsun sedan, which mentions in the title it is a model L-211U. I have searched the Internet with very few results. I know that there is a model 112, 113, 210, and then the 310 bluebird, but the 310 has big changes exterior as well as interior and motor-wise.
I really like this car, and would love to restore it to its original state. I feel that this can be a really great car if restored right. Unfortunately, I am not very familiar with this car and can’t find a lot of information from it.
What I know up to now, is that it is a car that was sold in Mexico, the U.S. and Canada in short quantities, mostly popular in Japan. It has a E type engine, 1200 cc 48 hp, has four speed transmission (as opposed to three speed from the 310). I have seen pictures or a 211 from a museum without side view mirrors (it does have a rear view window though), and don’t know if this car had any to start with. It has had three owners before me, and the last owner said it pretty much stayed the same. He did change the leather inside, and looks new.
I don’t think the color is the original one; the old title said it was sold as a “salmon” color. I am not sure I will go to those lengths to restore it completely to its original color.
Everything works, except for a few details. It is missing the hose or connection from the air filter to carburetor, and a tail light cover, which fell while the car was being transported. The steering wheel has a broken piece (which I think is a horn). Mechanically, I think the reverse is a little hard to shift in gear.
My question is, how should I approach this restoration. Is there a place where I can find old datsun parts (other than ebay and craigslist). Also, my question is if somebody knows if I can buy mechanical parts from the 210 or earlier models (if I can find them, and if they aren’t already sold with the entire car), even maybe the 310 and if they will fit this car. Is there a company that makes custom parts that I can show them a picture? 
As you can probably read, I am pretty much stuck searching ebay and craigslist daily for any parts that can have any resemblance to the datsun 1959 211 models.
I know that in that time Datsun in Japan was looking into the Aston martin model, but don’t know if any parts are similar.
Another weird question, but don’t know the answer to: did these cars have seat belts? Can’t find one in this car.
Any help searching, or advice will be greatly appreciated. My best regards to the people in the forum.


Photos of it can be seen at this link: Datsun 1959 first pics pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots

Thanks in advance for all the help and comments.

Dolphinman


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

beautiful car. good find.
i dont know much about the older datsuns, aside from the z cars, but i can tell you that, being a 59, chances are there werent any seatbelts installed from the factory since they werent standard equipment till 1968.
ill look into it and see if i can find you some info for your car. my dads an old datsun guy too and he might know a thing or two.


----------



## diomedes (May 7, 2008)

hey one of the places you can find parts is in the dominican republic;get in contac with some one on the internet.


----------



## dolphinman (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you very much for the info, and I hope to know more about this car. I wonder if the alternator (or generator) is the same from the 211 and 210 or 310 or later models.
Haven't been able to find any parts for it on the internet yet.

Again, thanks for your response, and looking forward to finding more information about this car.

Best regards,

Dolphinman


----------



## 1200guy (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know if i know any more than you do. I just got a 1959 L-210u, and i've been doing research. I also have a copy of the Datsun model guide for the L-211u, and according to it they only sold 146 of them in USA. mid 59-mid 61.(I can fax you a copy). my regular e-mail is [email protected] contact me there and ill give you my phone # I think we need to talk, and i'm a slooooow typer. bottom line---I think we may be able to share info.


----------



## S78280Z (May 2, 2009)

It looks just like an old mini cooper. Nice car though!


----------

